# Nankang Tyres ???



## Gixer-Mark

Hi All

Currently have Michelin on my M/H which obviously are the best but due to financial restrictions I have been advised by my local tyre dealer a tyre called 'NanKang' are perfectly safe and rated the same but are over half the price!!!! 
They are not the usual looking budget tyre, and following his advice, I have contacted my insurance company Sureterm, who made it clear to me I do not have to replace with a like 4 like tyre.

So, what should we do? I like the look of the tyre, they are very well priced and rated for safety and this makes all the sense for me to go with them .................... I await your advice !!!

Thanks, Mark


----------



## EJB

The problem with 'none MH' tyres is that they don't have the reinforced sidewalls to cope with maximum weight all the time. This is particularly important when the MH is static for long periods.

Many use other types of tyres........so the decision is yours :wink:


----------



## brianamelia

Hi Mark we use nankang tyres on the cheap alloy wheels we sell .They are a budget tyre though still have to pass all the relevant safety issues .They wont last as long and possibly wont grip as well but at half the price there has to be a trade off .You pays your money you takes your choice
Bri


----------



## Waleem

I have used Nankangs on both vans and cars. They are a good long lasting budget tyre and I would certainly use them on my MH.


----------



## bigfoot

Easy Mobile Tyre Fit; www.easymobiletyrefit.co.uk;

As the name implies its a tyre fitting service which comes out to your home or wherever you are parked (at no extra charge). This is a boon for motorhomes as some places can't take accomodate the height.

On top of that their tyres cost internet prices. I was after Michelin Camping Car tyres and got quoted £169 and £149 by two national firms. Easy Mobile Tyre Fit quoted £129! 
Also try www.blackcircles.com


----------



## bobandjane

Hi, I would go for a good brand tyre, we were in haulage for many years, and tried cheap tyres. 8O I am not saying buy the best because you will never wear them out in a motorhome, we look at 5 or 6 years at the most then change them again. :lol: We have had tyres from this company, with no problems. Bob.  
http://www.tyre-shopper.co.uk/


----------



## teemyob

Gixer-Mark said:


> Hi All
> 
> Currently have Michelin on my M/H which obviously are the best but due to financial restrictions I have been advised by my local tyre dealer a tyre called 'NanKang' are perfectly safe and rated the same but are over half the price!!!!
> They are not the usual looking budget tyre, and following his advice, I have contacted my insurance company Sureterm, who made it clear to me I do not have to replace with a like 4 like tyre.
> 
> So, what should we do? I like the look of the tyre, they are very well priced and rated for safety and this makes all the sense for me to go with them .................... I await your advice !!!
> 
> Thanks, Mark


What Size are your tyres?

Trev


----------



## Damchief

I have a set of Vredstein (top quality tyres ) for sale if they fit.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-66924-.html
Regards Howard.


----------



## Jezport

Tried them once on my cougar, they had poor grip and wore out quicker than any other tyre I have used. I have used Khumo tyres as cheaper equivalents and found they are long lasting and have a good grip. Try Camskill tyres on the internet


----------



## Gixer-Mark

teemyob said:


> Gixer-Mark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All
> 
> Currently have Michelin on my M/H which obviously are the best but due to financial restrictions I have been advised by my local tyre dealer a tyre called 'NanKang' are perfectly safe and rated the same but are over half the price!!!!
> They are not the usual looking budget tyre, and following his advice, I have contacted my insurance company Sureterm, who made it clear to me I do not have to replace with a like 4 like tyre.
> 
> So, what should we do? I like the look of the tyre, they are very well priced and rated for safety and this makes all the sense for me to go with them .................... I await your advice !!!
> 
> Thanks, Mark
> 
> 
> 
> What Size are your tyres?
> 
> Trev
Click to expand...

Hi Trev

215 / 75 R16C ( 116 - 114S )

Mark

P.S. Thanks all for the helpful advice .... all taken on board. Still yet to make my mind up on what to fit but may still stick with the NanKang's .............


----------



## DeeGee7

bigfoot said:


> Easy Mobile Tyre Fit; www.easymobiletyrefit.co.uk;
> 
> As the name implies its a tyre fitting service which comes out to your home or wherever you are parked (at no extra charge). This is a boon for motorhomes as some places can't take accomodate the height.
> 
> On top of that their tyres cost internet prices. I was after Michelin Camping Car tyres and got quoted £169 and £149 by two national firms. Easy Mobile Tyre Fit quoted £129!
> Also try www.blackcircles.com


Thanks Bigfoot for the web addresses but you need to remove the semicolon at the end of www.mobiletyrefit.co.uk just incase anyone didn't realise. I definitely added these to my favourites list.


----------



## Jezport

Gixer-Mark said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gixer-Mark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All
> 
> Currently have Michelin on my M/H which obviously are the best but due to financial restrictions I have been advised by my local tyre dealer a tyre called 'NanKang' are perfectly safe and rated the same but are over half the price!!!!
> They are not the usual looking budget tyre, and following his advice, I have contacted my insurance company Sureterm, who made it clear to me I do not have to replace with a like 4 like tyre.
> 
> So, what should we do? I like the look of the tyre, they are very well priced and rated for safety and this makes all the sense for me to go with them .................... I await your advice !!!
> 
> Thanks, Mark
> 
> 
> 
> What Size are your tyres?
> 
> Trev
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Trev
> 
> 215 / 75 R16C ( 116 - 114S )
> 
> Mark
> 
> P.S. Thanks all for the helpful advice .... all taken on board. Still yet to make my mind up on what to fit but may still stick with the NanKang's
> 
> .............
Click to expand...

Dont say I didnt warn you! If they wear fast and grip poorly on a car I wouldnt put them on a heavy vehicle, they work out more expensive than good tyres as they wear out fast!

These are good tyres £60 each

Camskill


----------



## Gixer-Mark

Really appreciate what your saying Jazport but to be honest, we won't be doing more than 2 - 3,000 miles per annum ( full time working etc, etc ) and won't be venturing abroad at least for the next 2 years.

Spoken to tyre seller who can get me various other makes for a similar price but he swears by NanKangs so bit of a dilemma for me but ............


----------



## Alfa_Scud

I had some NanKangs put on a 145 cloverleaf I used to have. They were great for about 200 miles then it was understeer city!! The tread pattern was almost identical to a Pirelli & in theory the compound & temp rating was the same, but they were abysmal, especially in the wet (& that's saying something, especially compared to Pirelli!!).

Might be OK for a van, but I personally wouldn't touch 'em again. As has been mentioned Kumho's are a good semi budget tyre if they do the right size, & Vredesteins are historically a decent tyre too.

But what do I know


----------



## teemyob

*Tyres*

Hello Gixer-Mark,

That size of tyre is quite common.. Personaly for a little extra I would fit a better quality tyre. There are plenty to choose from, lots of Japanese and European Producers including the UK.

Toyo As an Example

Check out the web for some deals and then try calling your local fitter who should be able to give you a fair price. Better fit four quality tyres, the only thing between you and the road.

Trev


----------



## Jezport

Gixer-Mark said:


> Really appreciate what your saying Jazport but to be honest, we won't be doing more than 2 - 3,000 miles per annum ( full time working etc, etc ) and won't be venturing abroad at least for the next 2 years.
> 
> Spoken to tyre seller who can get me various other makes for a similar price but he swears by NanKangs so bit of a dilemma for me but ............


Maybe the seller earns more margin on them. But they really were a poor tyre when I used them.

Not wanting to sound rude, but why ask on the forum if you are going to ignore advice? You have had 2 members say that they have used them and would not do so again, is that not enough to put you off?

I took them off after 4000 miles as they were well worn and the grip was very poor especially on cornering and in the wet. I changed to a relatively cheap Khumo and the difference in handling was amazing.

The choice is yours, but don't forget sometimes you can be penny wise and pound foolish.

Regards
Jez


----------



## Jean-Luc

Have a look at these Mark. My MH is currently on Michelin CampingCar which are coming due for replacement, I have been quoted €150 each for the Conti's, a good price for here AND top brand quality.

Colin


----------



## macone48

Mark,

Been there, didn't get the tee shirt !!

But I read the following Tyre Test

I choose Conti-Vanco 2's as my tyres are 15 inch so can't get the Conti MH type.

It's your money, but choose from the list and see the real-world differences in performace, especially braking/wet conditions.

Trev

ETA, I used Blackcircles and they were Less than £80 each, 3-weeks ago.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

When it comes to tyres i do not try to pennypinch.
These are the bits that keep us on the road. What is the value of your mh compared with decent tyres.
I only do up to 4k miles a year but may replace the tyres at 5 years, as i did on my caravans in the past.
Tyres degrade with lack of use and uv exposure.

dave P


----------



## Damchief

I use Continental Vancocampers and they are superb. Also feel comfortable in the knowledge that you have the best tyres between you and the road. They will last five years with the mileage I do.Wet weather braking performance between Conti's and Nankang would be huge.


----------



## Gixer-Mark

Hi All

Fair enough you saying fit Michelin etc but by the look of it I'm going to need all 6 tyres replacing ....... Yes live and learn I know! When I looked at the tyres they had excellent tread and that was as far as I went. Upon further inspection the tyre walls on some are cracking, some worse than others.

All I am after is a decent tyre for a decent price. Obviously if the tyre is £135 each X 6 you can appreciate what I am saying.

So, a decent tyre which will be good in the wet if required and do the job on the M/H .............. anyone ???????????????????????

Do I REALLY need to fit Michelin or will it be safe to fit an alternative tyre, something like a Hankook RA08 which has been recommended on here ??


----------



## Jezport

Gixer-Mark said:


> Hi All
> 
> Fair enough you saying fit Michelin etc but by the look of it I'm going to need all 6 tyres replacing ....... Yes live and learn I know! When I looked at the tyres they had excellent tread and that was as far as I went. Upon further inspection the tyre walls on some are cracking, some worse than others.
> 
> All I am after is a decent tyre for a decent price. Obviously if the tyre is £135 each X 6 you can appreciate what I am saying.
> 
> So, a decent tyre which will be good in the wet if required and do the job on the M/H .............. anyone ???????????????????????
> 
> Do I REALLY need to fit Michelin or will it be safe to fit an alternative tyre, something like a Hankook RA08 which has been recommended on here ??


As i said earlier I have used Khumos as a budget tyre, but the contis are better but dearer


----------



## twinky

Mark

Have you stated how much saving you are making with the Nankangs? 

Granted they are probably a lot cheaper than the Michelins but I wouldnt have thought there is that much between them and the Kumhos, or even the Contis.

I have kumhos on my car and they are great. But thats not the same as a m/h is it?

Personally I would listen to the advice given here and go with either the contis or at a push the kumhos.

Cheers


----------



## duxdeluxe

Only a few thousand miles a year but only one wet bend or person stepping out between two parked cars.............

Your choice of course but rubber is not something to skimp on. It's all you have. Go mid range, but please don't go for chinese tyres with what seems to be poor grip.

My son needed four tyres on his car and was going down the same route - I paid the difference to get Avons instead.


----------



## Gixer-Mark

Ok, Having read at length:

http://www.motorcaravanning.com/vehicles/tyre_test.htm

+ other write ups on the net I have decided to go with the Hankook RA 08 tyres as the Michelin are very expensive ( £960 fitted ) the Conti's are even more again !!!! ......... I can get Avon's for another £50 more than the Hankook's but at £407 delivered for 6 tyres with a 116 rating and having read good reports both in the dry AND the wet, this has pushed my decision.

Gather it may be against some of your better judgements but from experience with my GSX-R 1000, I fitted little known Maxis to it for a recent Germany - Nurburgring trip and they were excellent. So much so even the T T Isle of Man officials now fit them to their bikes ......... Ever heard of Maxis, I doubt it but there you go, new items do come available it's just having the nerve to go for them!

Thanks for all the feedback anyway, the Nankang I currently have will be used as a spare tyre ONLY after your advice.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

when I was a courier with a Sprinter, usually fully loaded, I only used Nanking or Hankook (or something like that) never had any grip problems, and wear was good too, ALL tyres sold in this country have to pass some very stringent tests, MH tyres may have stronger side walls, but you pay for it, and they still crack and have to be changed.

Kev.


----------



## Gixer-Mark

Thanks for the info Kev .............


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

No problem mate, good luck.

Kev.


----------



## Gixer-Mark

Grrrrrrrr ......... Ordered the Hankook's but have now been told they are out of stock and not available for 4-6 weeks at the earliest ... typical, eh !

Had to change to Kumho 857's now so see if they are as good, told they are !!!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

"Kumho 857's" nevereardofum, sounds like a made up name to me.

Kev.


----------

